# Apply to join family living permanently in the UK



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi,

I am Indian citizen and getting married to british citizen who is living in UK. My spouse acquired British citizenship thru naturalization(TIER 2 ICT route). I hold Phd degreee from reputed institution in India and currently working as Asst.Prof in india. I need to join my spouse thru (Apply to join family living permanently in the UK ) visa.

My spouse was in permanent role as IT professional until april 2015 and is self employed thru LTD company from May 2015- till date. The salary in both in permanent and current job is good and can meet financial requirement of min £18600. The concern is as my spouse has been in self employment for about 9 months now, the financial statement for LTD company can be produced only for this period.However,he has P60 and P45 from previous employer FY14-15.

I need advice on the spouse visa.Is it sufficient to submit financial documents from (Jan 15 to Jan'16) with earning from both perm and self-employment or is it mandatory to wait until the FY 15-16 completes to file tax return for the LTD company for whole year.

Please suggest as I am confused whether to apply for spouse visa or not.

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UKVI has tightened up procedure for the self-employed who is a director of a specified limited company and no longer accepts a business that has been trading less than a full financial year. So you have to wait until after the end of the current tax year in April, but even then since you haven't quite being in business for a year, rejection is possible.


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi,

what are the options available? My spouse has been in permanent job continuously for 8 years in UK with good salary and even the current financial status is good.


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Does this mean, if one is self-employed, they can't bring in their family to UK?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

His fatal mistake was to change to self-employment last May. Had he stayed employed till now, he could sponsor you without problems. As self-employed of a specified limited company (is he sole director?), he has to be in business for the full financial year (Apr to Apr).


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes he is the sole director.

Would it help if he changes to a permanent job at the earliest ?


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

he had to change as he was working for UK client through indian company and the project ended in April. So he had to either move to india or find a job n UK itself


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

HI,

Can we wait until April, file the tax return in April for the LTD company and then apply?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Yes.


Hi,
Further to my query on 'Family of Settled Person' earlier this year, I will be processing visa in November this year.

My Status: Indian national 
Qualification: Phd Degree
My wife:Naturalized British citizen living and working in London

Query: I will be applying from India(chennai) next month under Family of Settled Person category.
My wife has all the documents for financial requirements, C.tax, utility bills etc. I have applied for NARIC English lang assessment and waiting for the cert.

Do I need to fill online visa form(VFS website) and also submit VAF4a, Appendix 2 and Sponsorship form? The total cost is working out £1195 +600(NHS surcharge)

Also Is there a priority service for this category?

Pls reply urgently.

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

No you need to fill the online application and submit handwritten appendix 2. Form vaf4a is for countries where you don't have online application facility 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

ok thanks

How about Sponsorship Form?


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes that's an additional form a lot of people don't use it however I did the form with my visa application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks.

While filling online form do I need to select settlement option for the question under which category the application is made?
As per GOV website the processing time is 12 weeks

Is there s fat track option for this?

Also do you know about marriage registration process for British citizen marrying Indian national.

Thanks


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Settlement visa from India*

Hi,

I am naturalized british citizen. Got married in last month in india to Indian Citizen.

I am applying for my spouse under 'Apply to join family settled in UK'.

I am director of ltd company. I have annual accounts and tax return, VAT cert, for 2015-2016. The Ltd company is still operational.

The appointment is on 23 for my spouse. I am applying under settlement priority visa from Chennai ,India.

I have following documents:

1. Last 12 month bank statements (Personal and Business)
2. Annual Accounts for 2015-2016
3.VAT cert
4.Corp tax filed proof from HMRC
5.Company Incorporation cert
6.Dividend Vouchers
7.Payslips 12 months
8.total Invoice for last 12 months
9. NARIC cert for my spouse( Spouse has Phd degree but NARIC cert for Masters degree obtained)
10.Council tax bill
11. Tenancy agreement of my flat single bed
12. Email proof from owner with no consent for my spouse to live in the flat
13. Energy utility bill
14. My Passport
15. Spouse Passport
16. Tuberclosis Test cert
17.Electoral registration cert
18. Online filled Form for the applicant
19.Sponsorship form
20.Covering letter stating I will sponsor and will be responsible for all expenses for my spouse
21. original degree cert for my spouse(Bachelors, Masters and Phd)
22.Hindu Marriage cert in English
23. Wedding Photos, Invitation card for proof


Is there any other documents that I have missed

Does anyone know timeline for settlement priority visa processing from INDIA

Please help 

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

any idea about settlement priority visa ? from india


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

There is no fixed timeline for settlement priority as it just put your application ahead of other non priority application and they will be assessed at its own merit. I got mine in 1 day and there are people who got in 7 days or even months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need Appendix 2.

How is she meeting the English requirement?

You don't need invitation cards or electotal registration. 

You need proof of communication through your relationship.


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi

English lang requirement assessed by NARIC -Degree taught in English

We got married two weeks ago and have marriage certificate. why is proof of communication needed?

Thanks
Maya


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

It's usually to check against marriage for convenience. I know it might be an arranged marriage but they need proof that you guys are in love and want to set a life together from first meet and going forward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

ok. If that's the case we have known each other for 14 years from University and have few emails thats it. Most of conversation was over skype.

Sponsor Income: Self-Employment ( contract )

Should I mention this as Permanent employment as I receive salary and Dividend from my LTD company every month que: 3.9 of Appendix 2

3.11 What is your sponsors annual income from this employment ?

For the above ques, is it last 12 months income or last full financial year income?

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi

applied for settlement visa on 23rd december on Priority scheme
Visa Refused by ECO on 3rd Jan

Reason for Refusal: Financial requirement

I have submitted payslips for last months, but ECO has asked for period covering CT 6000 which is from april 2015 to april 2016

Also Dividend Vouchers for the period covering CT 600 which is from april 2015. I had submitted for last month which is from Nov 2015 to Oct 2016.

They have mentioned in the letter about right to appeal using IAFT 6 form

Any guidance on this?

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Settlement Visa Refusal -Applied from India*

I had applied for Settlement Visa for Chennai, India for my Husband under priority category. This has been refused for financial reasons stated below:

Your application for entry clearance under paragraph EC P1.1 of Appendix FM is refused because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under appendix FM and or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM SE
You have confirmed that you are not exempt from the financial requirements of Appendix FM. You are therefore required to demonstrate that your sponsor has annual income before tax of £18600. You state that your sponsor meets the income threshold by income derived from self-employment as the director of limited company.
The evidence required to demonstrate income as a director of limited company in UK is Specified in Appendix FM SE. Whilst I note a number of documents submitted in support of your application you have not provided the following:
*Business bank statement covering Same 12 month period as CT 600. You have submitted Bank statements which start on 22/05/2015 where as your CT 600 period 20/04/2015 to 19/04/2016

I have my own limited company and it has completed the first financial year.
· Limited Company Incorporation Date: 20 April 2015
Business Bank account application submitted date: 20-04-2015 (I have email proof from HSBC)
· Business Bank Account Opening Date: 22-May-2015
· Contract Start Date: 08-May-2015
· First Invoice Paid into the account: 05-Jun-2015

· My company first Financial year is (20-Apr-2015 to19-Apr-2016).
· Filled the CT600 – Corporation tax for the same period - 20-Apr-2015 to19-Apr-2016

· Submitted Business Bank Statements from 22-May-2015 to 22 Nov 2016 
· Submitted payslips from Nov-2015 till Oct 2016 
· Submitted Personal Bank Statements from 19 April 2015 till Oct 2016

*Payslips covering same period as CT 600. You have provided from November 2015 to Oct 2016. These do not match your CT 600

(I have Payslips from May 2015 to Oct 2015 which I can provide)


*Dividend Vouchers for the period of CT 600. You have submitted for Jan 2016 onward but no vouchers prior to that covering CT 600

(I have two Vouchers July 2015 and November 2015 which I can send to them)

These are specified documents and must be provided

I have been asked to appeal with IAFT 6 form within 28 days.

Date of refusal:29 Dec 2016
Date sent to Applicant:03/01/2017


Question:
1. Can I submit online form for IAFT 6 ?
2. Should I select appeal from within UK or Outside UK? ( Applicant is in India and Spouse/Sponsor is in UK)
3.Do I need to scan and send all docs submitted earlier along with missing documents by email?

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Following the refusal for my Husban's visa

I am reapplying.

Please can anyone provide document checklist for settlement visa under Self employment category for sponsor


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Self employment is the most complicated way to apply. A good place to start is to address the deficiencies noted in your refusal letter. Read through FM 1.7 and do a search of the forum for self-employment document checklists.


----------

